# Freehand MX: Text biegen un in Vektoren umwandeln. Brauche Hilfe!



## chrismaster (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
erstmal hallo an alle!
Ich bin ein unwissender neuer User hier.

Zu meinem Problem:
Ich brauche ein Grafik als Vektorgrafik für eine Vorlage zum Flockdruck.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen Schriftzug in einer altdeutschen Schrift (Diploma).
So weit, so gut.
Der Text soll dan gebogen werden, also in einem Halbkreis dargestellt sein.
Danach muss ich den Text in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln.
Ich habe mich schon durch die Hilfedatei gelesen, jedoch ohne Erfolg!

Über eine genaue Anleitung zu meinem Problem wär ich sehr dankbar.


gruß chrismaster :-(


----------



## Fey (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt kein FreehandMX auf meinem Rechner, aber in Freehand10 funktioniert es folgendermaßen:

- Kreis zeichnen, Gruppierung aufheben (STRG-SHIFT-G)
- Text schreiben
- Beide Elemente markierung, unter Text -> An Pfad anfügen auswählen

Jetzt kannst du im Objekte-Inspektor noch einige Einstellung treffen. Einfach mal rumprobieren.

Ich denke, dass sich diese Elemente in FreehandMX nicht geändert haben. Einfach mal nach den Wörtern ausschau halten. Vielleicht hat sich nur die Position verändert.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## chrismaster (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Hat geklappt!

Noch ne Frage:

Vektoren sind doch größenunabhängig. D.h. eine Vektorgrafik die auf Basis 2x2 cm erstellt wurde und im Nachhinein auf bspw. 20x20 cm vergrößert wird, verliert doch nicht an Schärfe, oder?

Wie kann ich die cm-Größe meiner Grafik im Freehand sehen?


danke und gruß
chrismaster


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2003)

Unten knapp über deiner Windows Taskleiste im Freehandprogramm selbst kannst du im Dropdown die Masse umstellen.

Und vielleicht mal das das Hnadbuch lesen!


----------



## SasHei (13. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

Vektoren sind größenunabhängig, also frei Skalierbar...2x2 auf 20x20 ist insofern kein Problem.

Das Problem sehe ich im Flockdruck an sich, der Braucht eine linienstärke von mindestens 1 - 1,5 mm und viele Frakturen geben das bei 20x20 nicht her... daraus solltest Du auch achten...

cu
SasHei


----------

